# can rhinestones be used with inkjet transfers



## mrstakeebie (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: a review of 8 different custom plastisol transfer screen printers - samples followup*

Can rhinestone transfers be used with paper transfers.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: a review of 8 different custom plastisol transfer screen printers - samples followup*



mrstakeebie said:


> Can rhinestone transfers be used with paper transfers.


What do you mean by paper transfers?


----------



## mrstakeebie (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: a review of 8 different custom plastisol transfer screen printers - samples followup*

Like ironall and jetflex


----------

